# Craftsman battery upgrade



## robbie0911 (Dec 16, 2014)

I have a U1r battery currently. A Sears Gold is 340 cca. My DT 2000 system charges 16 amps. Is there a larger cca battery out there ? Any suggestions on upgrade? I will be connecting snow thrower soon and have linear actuator for lift and snow chute throw. I will be creating a turn system to chute with a power window motor. Lastly I will ever connecting accessory lights that are 35 watts/2.5 amp use. Any suggestions are welcome. Thanks


----------



## GoofyLeo3 (Sep 23, 2015)

Use the weight tray attachment to mount a car or boat battery and wire it parallel to the factory battery. You'll need the extra weight in back for traction (as well as wheel weights & chains) and you'll always have plenty of reserve amps. I put a Grp 27 boat battery on mine (50#) and know that it will start no matter how cold it gets.


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

Nifty idea adds weight and functional too. I like it. Mine take a full size car battery, but I've no idea what group size. However, if they didn't already take a full size battery, this would be on the ticket.

Cheers,
bolillo


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

With a 16 amp system, one decent battery should be enough, with a bit of planning.
The actuator and chute rotation would only be used sporadically, so no continuous draw.

The current lights/carb solenoid should be about 7 Amps.
Figure 3 Amps for each accessory light.

You can probably "manage" the lights a bit and only use all of them when really needed.

At high engine speed, you should have "about" 3 Amps left over for charging.
That's what the LT 1000's and similar have available for charging.


----------



## robbie0911 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for great info.


----------



## rdr202 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have two batteries on my craftsman tractor. I run an actuator for lift, car seat motor to turn chute, and another actuator to raise and lower chute deflector. I also run a backup camera, and Led spot lights. After each use I put a trickle charger on batteries and have never been without power. I also have one of the harbor freight car defroster that I've tried to use to on the fogging on the cab window but it doesn't out out enough air flow.


----------



## robbie0911 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks. Pictures are always appreciated. You have the exact plan I would like. What size actuator do you have on your chute? 
I purchased the harbor freights item as well. It uses 13 amps. Was thinking more for heat then defrost. After purchasing the literature states don't use over 20 minutes. After setting up craftsman cab, realized feet are exposed and other open areas. The unit will be useless.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I bought the strongest battery TSC had at the time a Briggs battery. 365 amp Advanceautoparts has some pretty good lawn&garden batteries too.


----------



## robbie0911 (Dec 16, 2014)

Duel battery isolation relay may be an option. I am looking at a deep charge battery as a second battery. My concern is what amp to choose for the relay. I currently have a U1R with 344 cold crank. Looking for a deep charge battery to use for trolling motor in summer as well.


----------

